# Anubias photo challenge?



## MayorNewton (Apr 20, 2006)

I must be having a 'brain fart,' because I can't find this contest for the life of me. I got the email asking me to vote for my favorites but can't find where it is. Anyone got the link?

Newt


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Please follow the link:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/browseimages.php?c=61&userid=

If you have difficulty in voting please take a look at the some guides in the discussion topic:



fgencoz said:


> Click on the first image. When the bigger size image appears click on the rating button on the blue bar which is above the picture. Choose from 1 to 10 and send it.
> 
> Go back to index page again and click on the second picture and continue in the same way.


http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-photography/15536-anubias-photo-challenge-discussion-thread.html


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/browseimages.php?c=61&userid=
There is also a link from the main page
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/
Additional info:
Double click on the first photo. Select rating to vote.


> Go back to index page again and click on the second picture and continue in the same way.


Or select:
Next Image »


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Last call on the voting for the Anubias Photo Challenge! Closing today at 12 midnight Eastern time.


----------

